#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in durgapur | Best Btech/BE colleges in durgapur

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 4 Engineering Colleges in Durgapur:*
NIT DurgapurBengal College of Engineering & TechnologyDr BC Roy Engineering CollegeDurgapur Institute of Advanced Technology & Management*1.) NIT Durgapur*
**
*Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EnggElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EnggInformation TechnologyManagement StudiesMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials Engg*Fee Structure:* 
*Sl No*
*Semester*
*Tuition and other compulsory feesof the Institute*

1
1st Sem
Rs. 31,017

2
2nd, 4th & 6th Sem
Rs. 24,100

3
3rd, 5th & 7th Sem
Rs. 24,817

4
8th Sem
Rs. 24,300


*
Placement:* 
*BRANCH
*
*BIO-TECH*
*CHEMICAL*
*CE*
*EE*
*ME*
*META*
*ECE*
*CSE*
*IT*

*CLASS SIZE
*
39
39
35
60
92
46
66
60
56

*TOTAL RECRUITERS PARTICIPATED*
8
24
24
39
49
17
25
19
18

*TOTAL NO. OF OFFERS MADE*
37
52
44
98
146
65
84
75
63

*AVERAGE SALARY*
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5

*LOWEST SALARY*
3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3

*HIGHEST SALARY*
5.5
6.5
6.5
6.5
6.5
4.5
5.5
13.5
8.5

*COMPANY OFFERING HIGHEST DOMESTIC OFFER*
ON-MOBILE
IOCL
IOCL
IOCL
IOCL
VEDANTA
ON-MOBILE
AMAZON
MICROSOFT



*Address:* National Institute of Technology Durgapur, West Bengal India PIN 713209, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Durgapur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Bengal College of Engineering & Technology Durgapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Bengal College of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology (WBUT).

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyBio-TechnologyElectrical & Electronics EngineeringApplied Electronics & Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
TCSMindfire SolutionsInfosysSepal TechnologiesSyntel Inc.Alstom Power BoilersTech MahindraShyam Ferro AlloysL&T InfotechSankalp Semiconductors Pvt. Ltd.Marathon Electric India Ltd.CiplaCTSTata MetallurgyAditya Birla GroupExilant TechnologiesIndia PharmaceuticalsUltraTech CementCap GeminiSAP LabsElectrosteel Integrated Ltd.HCLKrypton IndustriesEricssonHSBCMahindra Satyam*Address:* Shahid Sukumar Banerjee Sarani, Bidhan Nagar , Durgapur 713 212, W.B., India

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Dr. BC Roy Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:* 
Information TechnologyComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & CommunicationElectrical EngineeringApplied Electronics & InstrumentationMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Despite knowing the fact well that arranging proper placement in todays hard sell market is not an easy tusk, BCREC has deliberately kept Training & Placement as one of its three core-values. Efforts are on to expose our first batch of graduate engineers, passing out in mid June, 2004 to as many employers as possible and results are encouraging. Quite a few of our students have hit the opportunity even in blue chief companies.





*Address:* Jemua Road, Fuljhore, Durgapur  713206, W.B., India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Durgapur Institute of Advanced Technology & Management*

*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical EngineeringChemical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Name of  Company
Students Selected

Tata Consultancy
                90

Infosys
                27

Satyam
                24

L&T Infotech
                  1



*Address:* G T Road, Rajbandh, Durgapur 7131212, W.B., India.

----------

